# créer un dossier caché sur disque dure externe



## ickyknox (18 Février 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

sur ce tuto 








						[Tuto] Créer un dossier caché et crypté sur Mac
					

Voici une petite vidéo tuto pour vous montrer comment créer un dossier caché et crypté sur Mac pour le blog Http://www.experience2geek.com.Retrouver l'articl...




					www.youtube.com
				



on peut créer un dossier caché sur notre mac avec la fonction mkdir du terminal, et ca j'y arrive.

J'aimerais faire la meme chose mais sur mon disque dure externe, mais vraiment en utilisant la meme fonctionnalité , mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut écrire ?
En faite je n'arrive pas à pointer vers le disque dure externe

Est ce que vous pourriez m'aider s'il vous plait ?

Je vous remercie !


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2021)

Salut,

Ta vidéo a près de dix ans. L’OS présenté est 10.6 Snow Leopard. J’ajoute que l’auteur est un clown qui se prend pour un geek. Il raconte beaucoup de sottises.

Les dossiers « cachés » sont un bon moyen de perdre ses données. Et ça ne cache rien parce que tout peut être révélé. Même avec spotlight. Ça ne trompera que les ignares - comme l’auteur de la vidéo.

La commande ne peut plus fonctionner comme cela sur un OS moderne (post Snow Leopard). Le système empêche le truc du point.


Le chemin vers un disque externe passe par /Volumes

C’est la base. Si tu ne sais pas cela, évite d’employer le Terminal. Prendre des cours avant.

Il existe un bon bouquin (ePub) édité pour iBooks par MacG sur le sujet : _Tout savoir sur le Terminal_, par Nicolas Furno.



Pour cacher _rendre invisibles_ des répertoires ou des fichiers, il faut utiliser la commande *chflags* et *hidden*

exemple avec un répertoire « secret » présent sur mon bureau :
chflags hidden /Users/moonwalker/Desktop/secret

Encore une fois, ce qui se cache peut se révéler :
chflags nohidden /Users/moonwalker/Desktop/secret

Quant à Spotlight, il dispose d’une option pour chercher dans les répertoires cachés. Idem pour l’excellent Easy Find.


Bref, oublier cette vidéo et chiffrer tes données avec un mot de passe solide ce sera plus utile. *Et faire des sauvegardes !*

Tu peux utiliser un image disque chiffrées (Utilitaire de disque) ou un 7z (si tu utilises un logiciel tiers, comme Keka). Tu peux même chiffrer tout un volume, comme une clé USB, qui ne montera qu’avec le mot de passe et y entreposer tes données les plus sensibles.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser un image disque chiffrées (Utilitaire de disque)


+1 pour cette technique.

Ne pas oublier de démonter l'image disque lorsqu'on a fini de travailler sur les fichiers dans l'image,
Ne pas oublier que quelqu’un de malveillant peut décider de supprimer l'image disque et l'effacer, donc en faire des sauvegardes (comme tous les documents du Mac, d'ailleurs !).


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La commande ne peut plus fonctionner comme cela sur un OS moderne (post Snow Leopard). Le système empêche le truc du point.



Ça fonctionne très bien en utilisant le terminal (sous Big Sur par exemple) :

Exemple :


```
cd ~/Desktop
mkdir Test
mv Test .Test
```

Le dossier Test est bien caché .


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2021)

Mouai. Encore une entourloupe du Finder.

Néanmoins :

```
ls -a
```

Et coucou qui voilà ?!

Aucun intérêt. Que ce soit avec chflags ou le point devant le nom ces fichiers ne sont pas "cachés" mais simplement rendus invisibles.

En plus, sur un disque externe c'est augmenter le risque de tout perdre. Le disque parait vide, il est formaté et "adieu Berthe".


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai. Encore une entourloupe du Finder.
> 
> Néanmoins :
> 
> ...



Ben c'est pareil avec chflags hidden/nohidden…

Les deux méthodes ont donc strictement le même intérêt.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ben c'est pareil avec chflags hidden/nohidden…
> 
> Les deux méthodes ont donc strictement le même intérêt.


C'est ce que je dis : une idée à la con.

Toutefois, le flag reste indépendant du nom du fichier. _.Test_ ou _Test_ ou _Tartempion_, il reste marqué par l'invisibilité.


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

Je réagissais à ça :



Moonwalker a dit:


> La commande ne peut plus fonctionner comme cela sur un OS moderne (post Snow Leopard). Le système empêche le truc du point.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour cacher _rendre invisibles_ des répertoires ou des fichiers, il faut utiliser la commande *chflags* et *hidden*



Pas au fait que c'est "une idée à la con" .

PS : Je viens de regarder la vidéo (j'avoue ne pas l'avoir fait avant) et bizarrement, l'auteur de celle-ci (l'ignare) propose exactement la même chose que toi lorsqu'il parle… de créer une image disque chiffrée (à environ 6 min 30).

Bref…


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Février 2021)

Oui. J'avais compris.

Je maintiens, pour la raison sus mentionnée, que *chflags* *hidden* est plus approprié que le point, qui était surtout un truc du Finder.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

Le dossier caché c'est un truc de noob qui ne trompera que les plus noob que toi   
Si tu as des fichiers confidentiels, comme déjà conseillé, mets les dans une image disque chiffrée.


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Toutefois, le flag reste indépendant du nom du fichier. _.Test_ ou _Test_ ou _Tartempion_, il reste marqué par l'invisibilité.



Et ?

Le . devant le nom du fichier/dossier indique au système que le fichier/dossier doit être considéré comme invisible. Il reste donc également marqué par l'invisibilité tant que le . reste devant.


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Si tu as des fichiers confidentiels, comme déjà conseillé, mets les dans une image disque chiffrée.



C'est justement ce que propose "l'ignare" de la vidéo  !

Encore faut-il l'avoir vu .


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> C'est justement ce que propose "l'ignare" de la vidéo  !
> Encore faut-il l'avoir vu .


J'ai pourtant bien précisé "comme déjà conseillé" sans doute ne m'as tu pas bien _lu_  
Mais surtout l'OP s'est focalisé sur la technique du *mkdir .secret* qui n'est vraiment qu'un gadget


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

@ericse

Je ne m'adressais pas spécialement à toi (voir la fin du post #8).

En fait et pour arrêter de pinailler sur des détails (chflag vs .), je dis simplement qu'avant de traiter les autres d'ignares et d'affirmer des trucs faux (comme le coup du . qui ne fonctionne pas sur les OS récents) il vaudrait mieux prendre le temps de lire et de voir *avant* ce qui est proposé.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> En fait et pour arrêter de pinailler sur des détails (chflag vs .)


J'ai évité d'entrer dans cette polémique parce que, pour moi, "cacher" un dossier ne trompe que celui qui s'en sert, en lui donnant un faux sentiment de sécurité.


----------



## polyzargone (20 Février 2021)

Je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas le summum de la sécurité mais d'un autre côté, c'est suffisant pour la plupart des gens.

Après, il ne faut pas oublier que pour trouver un fichier/dossier qui a été caché avec l'une ou l'autre méthode, ça implique quand même de savoir où le chercher… Et si on est un peu malin, on ne va pas le mettre là où c'est le plus probable/évident.

D'autant que couplé au chiffrage de l'image disque (et je rappelle que c'est également ce que propose le tuto), c'est quand même très efficace et surtout, ça répond parfaitement au besoin de l'OP.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je suis d'accord que ce n'est pas le summum de la sécurité mais d'un autre côté, c'est suffisant pour la plupart des gens.



Ce que tu dis n’a aucun bon sens. « la plupart des gens » en matière de sécurité ce n’est personne.

Il n’y a pas de « summum ». Ce n’est pas de la sécurité, tout simplement. C’est la porte ouverte à la perte des données. Cette méthode n’est pas à recommander.

Marre des pseudo spécialistes qui pondent des tutos stupides sur Youtube et ne sont jamais là pour assumer les conséquences de leurs conseils mal avisés.

Ça me rappelle le crétin qui jadis avait conseillé aux gens de cacher leurs fichiers dans le paquet applicatif de Aide-mémoire. Et de les voir rappliquer sur le forum en pleurant après la première mise à jour de Mac OS X parce que leurs précieux documents avaient disparu. « la plupart des gens » = foutaises.

Le même genre de spécialistes qui indiquent comment changer le nom abrégé d’un compte sans respecter la procédure stricte mise en ligne par Apple, avec pour High Sierra des conséquences qui occupent régulièrement Macomaniac.



polyzargone a dit:


> Après, il ne faut pas oublier que pour trouver un fichier/dossier qui a été caché avec l'une ou l'autre méthode, ça implique quand même de savoir où le chercher… Et si on est un peu malin, on ne va pas le mettre là où c'est le plus probable/évident.



Même pas. Il suffit de faire apparaître tous les fichiers invisibles – au Terminal ou avec une application tierce (Onyx, Cocktail, etc.) – et tous les fichiers prétendument « cachés » seront visibles, même sur les disques externes.



polyzargone a dit:


> D'autant que couplé au chiffrage de l'image disque (et je rappelle que c'est également ce que propose le tuto), c'est quand même très efficace et surtout, ça répond parfaitement au besoin de l'OP.



Chiffrer n’est pas une solution. C’est la seule solution. Celle qui garantit réellement la confidentialité des données. L’image disque, le 7z, le RAR, le choix de la méthode choisie importe peu. L’important est de chiffrer selon un algorithme solide avec un mot de passe idoine.

Maintenant, l’image disque, même invisible, peut disparaître et les données avec. Prétendre cacher les données sur un DD externe en les rendant invisible sur un volume accessible à tout un chacun est idiot. Encore plus idiot d’oser appeler cela de la « sécurité ».

Il faut chiffrer tout le volume. Que ce soit un DD externe ou une simple clé USB. Et là, nul besoin d’invisibilité.

Je rappelle aussi que l’auteur de la vidéo ose prétendre qu’une recherche spotlight est impossible sur le fichier invisible. C’est clairement méconnaître les usages de Spotlight ou d'un logiciel tel que Easy Find.




polyzargone a dit:


> @ericse
> 
> Je ne m'adressais pas spécialement à toi (voir la fin du post #8).
> 
> En fait et pour arrêter de pinailler sur des détails (chflag vs .), je dis simplement qu'avant de traiter les autres d'ignares et d'affirmer des trucs faux (comme le coup du . qui ne fonctionne pas sur les OS récents) il vaudrait mieux prendre le temps de lire et de voir *avant* ce qui est proposé.



Non, sans « pinailler », ce n’est pas la même chose. Si tu ne vois pas la différence je ne peux rien pour toi.

Le point est à la base une astuce d’interface graphique. Au Terminal on a plutôt tendance à faire les choses « proprement ». Et *chlfags hidden* est la bonne méthode.








Apple a limité l’usage du point via le Finder depuis Lion (si mes souvenirs sont bons). Je pensais qu’elle l’avait fait avec le Terminal. Là dessus, merci d’avoir corrigé.

L’invisibilité des fichiers N’EST PAS et ne sera jamais UNE MÉTHODE DE SÉCURITÉ.


----------



## ericse (21 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L’invisibilité des fichiers N’EST PAS et ne sera jamais UNE MÉTHODE DE SÉCURITÉ.


C'est un même principe général bien connu en sécurité : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sécurité_par_l'obscurité


----------



## polyzargone (21 Février 2021)

@Moonwalker



Moonwalker a dit:


> Le point est à la base une astuce d’interface graphique. Au Terminal on a plutôt tendance à faire les choses « proprement ». Et *chlfags hidden* est la bonne méthode.



Mais ça c'est juste ton avis… En quoi est-ce "la bonne méthode" ? Parce que tu l'as décidé ?

Donc là c'est toi qui te focalises sur les histoires de caché/invisible et omets totalement et sciemment la partie chiffrage d'image disque sécurisée par mot de passe proposée par l'auteur de la vidéo.

À ce niveau, c'est juste de la mauvaise foi et ça ne sert à rien de discuter .


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Donc là c'est toi qui te focalises sur les histoires de caché/invisible et omets totalement et sciemment la partie chiffrage d'image disque sécurisée par mot de passe proposée par l'auteur de la vidéo.



Non. Il me semble avoir clairement donné mon avis sur cette « solution » et ses limites. Il te suffit de relire mon précédent post.

Je ne me « facocalise » pas. C’est le sujet de la discussion il me semble.

Il s’agit d’une mauvaise idée, selon une mauvaise méthode, dans une mauvaise vidéo déjà ancienne.

L’invisibilité relative des fichiers est une affaire d’interface graphique, un confort esthétique, pas une question de confidentialité.

J’ajouterai qu’à mon avis, « cacher » ainsi un fichier ne fera qu’attirer l’attention sur lui. Un 7z chiffré avec un nom banal au milieu d’autres fichiers d’archive sera bien mieux dissimulé.



polyzargone a dit:


> Mais ça c'est juste ton avis… En quoi est-ce "la bonne méthode" ? Parce que tu l'as décidé ?


Non c’est macOS, voir la capture d’écran : « réservé au système » – et le manuel.


```
man chflags
```

RTFM


Et puis @bompi @da capo et @luc1en en 2015 :






						Comment masquer un fichier? avec le terminal ou en le renommant avec un point devant?
					

Bonjour tout le monde,  Je souhaite rendre un fichier invisible/le masquer! Mais j'ai trouvé deux façons de le faire, sans savoir quelle est la meilleure:(. Les voici : 1) À l'aide du terminal, je tappe : chflags hidden /users/MoPake/Desktop/fichier.txt et mon fichier disparaît :zen:. 2)...




					forums.macg.co
				






Rien de neuf sous le soleil orangé de MacG.


----------



## Sly54 (21 Février 2021)

Avec tout ça, on a perdu @ickyknox !
J'espère qu'il aura réussi à se faire sa propre idée sur la question !


----------



## polyzargone (21 Février 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne me « facocalise » pas. C’est le sujet de la discussion il me semble.



Oui, oui… C'est ça 

@Sly54


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Février 2021)

polyzargone a dit:


> Oui, oui… C'est ça



Il suffit de lire le titre.

Mais tu as des problèmes avec la lecture et la compréhension visiblement.


----------

